# “1920's ?? Shelby Speedway Special 28" - $275 (Keene)”



## jacob9795 (Nov 25, 2017)

not mine.

-Jake

https://nh.craigslist.org/bik/d/1920s-shelby-speedway-special/6378604215.html


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2017)

Surprised nobody grabbed this.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2017)

* 1920's ?? Shelby Speedway Special 28" - $275 (Keene) *
condition: excellent 
Barn find 
Bike is complete and pedals.
Looks ridable other than the tires not having air.
Original Mesinger seat.
Make a good simple restoration project or clean up and ride as is.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Cool Bike; Not mine.


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 27, 2017)

vincev said:


> Surprised nobody grabbed this.



I sent an email Saturday .. No reply yet.. I am working on one of right now.. Mine is original paint.. Same badge.. Mine has 26” wheels.. Wondering is this one is the same..


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 27, 2017)

KevinBrick said:


> I sent an email Saturday .. No reply yet.. I am working on one of right now.. Mine is original paint.. Same badge.. Mine has 26” wheels.. Wondering is this one is the same..




Just got an email from the owner.. It sold over the weekend ** Bummer.. I would be interested in some parts or the whole bike if someone on the Cabe got it** 715/571-1994


----------

